# App for recording performance?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JamesByrne said:


> So I’ve been shooting a while now and have been measuring my performance with a little personal app I built. It allows me to create a journal of my shooting and attach media (images/videos) to those entries. It also has a few other quality of life benefits but I built it with the Lanny Bassham methodology in mind which is mostly text based.
> 
> The kicker here is the app is a web app, which worked really well in the start. However I find more and more I just upload media (images/videos) of myself shooting as progress updates and sometimes talk in them. Given I use my phone the files tend to be quite large so the user experience is not perfect.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfsXIMZ1LOM


----------



## knokeb (Jun 19, 2019)

Sounds like you've got a cool project going.


----------



## JamesByrne (Jun 8, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


>


Thanks for the recommendation! I've seen coaches eye before but I don't think it allows you to add context to the recording, though I might be wrong there? Part of what I want to do is record (in my own words) what happened durning the training/competition and add context that I can then look over at a later time. That way I can look back and get a full picture of what was going on at that time.


----------



## JamesByrne (Jun 8, 2019)

knokeb said:


> Sounds like you've got a cool project going.


Thanks! I'm currently weighing the pros/cons of re-building as a native app and *maybe* putting on the app store :set1_thinking:. But I'm not sure the market is big enough given the number of existing apps that don't seem to be actively developed anymore.


----------



## JamesByrne (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like I'll be re-building the app then. Hopefully it goes well!


----------

